

Ask HN: What Managed DNS do you use and why? - matttah

After yesterdays GoDaddy woes I'm curious in seeing what everyone is using for their DNS and why.  The thread yesterday had a few recommendations but wasn't focused on alternatives.<p>I've seen a couple of comparisons.  CloudFlare, Route53, DynDNS look good but some comparisons show one is much slower than the other, etc.<p>Was curious what you use and why, and what experiences you've had with your current and old DNS.<p>Edit: Meant to include one of the comparisons made and posted on HN yesterday: http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2012/08/comparison-and-analysis-of-managed-dns.html and
======
ksec
In my view only Route53 and DNSMadeEasy are worth looking at. Others are
simply too expensive. Or in the case of CloudFlare it is very slow at times.
DNSMadeEasy is one of the fastest DNS ( actually it is the fastest according
to many test ) While being one of the cheapest option out there. They lack a
few Advanced DNS features compared to others. But for Normal hosting most of
the time you wont need to use it.

------
findm
I use simpleDNS, they're a reseller of enom so its a bit more expensive but
they have nice little additions and api integrations that are helpful if
you're developing. UX is much more simpler.

------
whichdan
I'm using Rackspace's since I already use their Cloud Servers - one less login
to keep track of.

